

When a Colleague Doesn’t Pull His Weight - spottiness
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/30/jobs/30career.html

======
trb
I worked with a coequal person who often bugged me as I spend less time in the
office than he did.

I guess he saw me as a colleague who didn't pull his weight. But I was more
productive than him. I got my stuff done and left, whereas he needed much
longer for his tasks.

This caused a lot of frustration for me and him, as we both felt we were
treated unfairly. I thought a lot about our problem and came to the following
conclusion: This was a trust issue, as most things are. He simply did not
trust me to complete my tasks on time and wanted to monitor my progress almost
to the point of obsession.

I told him that trust was the foundation of our relationship, and that if he
couldn't trust me enough to complete my tasks on time, I would not continue
working with him.

In my opinion, stress between colleagues about getting work done should never
be an issue in a healthy company. People need to be able to trust each other
that they work in the interest of the company. Before a lazy employee can
affect the whole team, the employer should have handled the situation.

